# Hair extensions pics!



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2010)

I did it! I didn't get the ones online that I posted about earlier, i was too worried they wouldn't match my hair. me and my friend went up to sally's today and got these, and also discovered SALE opi for Â£2.55 ($4.55)

In the first pic they look kinda piece-y but it doesn't really look like that in real life. They're 18 inches, human hair. I got two and they were Â£19.99 each which is a bit pricey. I think i need a third piece though because they do look a little thin at the back, but i'm willing to go buy another one!

before:

my hair is a little longer than this when straightened







with extensions:


----------



## jraci0025 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ohhh, nice =]

maybe I should get some.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2010)

do it! go to your nearest sallys, mine had a great selection. i'd recommend that rather than doing it over the web, it's impossible to get a colour match.


----------



## jraci0025 (Jan 18, 2010)

Good point, plus I don't want to get screwed over if I'm gonna be spending decent money on them.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2010)

doooo it



mine are called "wildest dreams". LOL


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 18, 2010)

those look nice, and i never thought of getting more than one package of them.

I should def do that especially since they are a great price.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 18, 2010)

They look great Lucy! I have been tossing up getting extensions, not for length, but for volume..after seeing yours and I am getting more and more tempted!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 18, 2010)

i wanted them for volume too! i have to say they're not super volumey but i think thats because i need another strip. they're so fun!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 19, 2010)

Colour matches great.


----------



## jewele (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought some at Sally's also. They are the perfect match to my hair. I even wore them in my wedding. I'm not sure the brand but it was the human hair and I paid around $79. I think I got 10 pieces. Really good prodcut, I should wear mine more.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 19, 2010)

do they go underneath your regular hair? I've never had extensions


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wanted them for volume too! i have to say they're not super volumey but i think thats because i need another strip. they're so fun! A few more should do it



My hairdresser said for a full volume I'd need to use between 6-10. I think I might give it a go, as they charge nearly $700 for the more permanent extensions!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do they go underneath your regular hair? I've never had extensions They clip in. So you tuck them in. You generally seperate the top layer of your hair and clip in underneath so the little clips don't show.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 19, 2010)

They look like they match great. Sounds fun. I wouldnt mind some for volume!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 19, 2010)

what about wearing it out? i know i never wore mine out cause i was scared people would ask about my hair being longer all the sudden

Have people asked you that or not really?


----------



## Lucy (Jan 19, 2010)

lol i haven't worn them out yet, my boyfriend is coming to take me for lunch today and he doesn't know i've got them, so i'm going to see if he notices i suddenly have lots more hair LOL!

if people ask i'll just tell them i have extensions. i'm more likely to wear them out in the evenings than on a day to day basis i think. you make a good point though, people could become very confused!!!

bec, i already have two of them, and they are 12 inches long (the bit that goes around your head) which is a tiny bit long, so i think i may cut a clip off each one and then buy a third piece and do the same. they don't come in smaller head sizes annoyingly. but i literally don't know how i'd FIT 6-10 of these around my head.


----------



## Karren (Jan 19, 2010)

They look great, Lucy...


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks so pretty Lucy! I might go for it and try some extensions now, been thinking about it for a while


----------



## jraci0025 (Jan 19, 2010)

Getting some Thursday =]


----------



## Lucy (Jan 19, 2010)

yay! pics when you do jraci!!





they're like confidence boosters too. i feel instantly pretty when i put them in! haha


----------



## jraci0025 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I cut off 10-11 inches in April - and I'm definitely missing the long locks!!


----------

